# bremse oder handkraft zu schwach



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

hey,

hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

wenn ich an eine kante springe, ist die bremskraft zu schwach, um das rad zu blockieren und ich fahre die kante rückwärts runter.

kann nur mit den zeigefinger bremsen und gebe dabei alles. sind neue bremsklötze drauf und der felgen ist angerauht!

ich bleib mit dem können da stehen. theoretisch könnte ich die blöde kante längst ausnehmen.

gruss


----------



## kamo-i (7. April 2009)

was is es denn für ne bremse? felge oder disc? hydraulisch oder mechanisch? welches modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (7. April 2009)

welche bremsbeläge sind drauf - da gibt es große unterschiede 
und wenn es ne hydraulische ist muss die vllt mal entlüftet werden 


oder auch einfach mal bitumen auf die felge reiben aber davon sind nicht viele begeistert - von bitumen

ein brakebooster wäre auchnoch ne lohnende investition


----------



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

es ist eine hydraulische felgenbremse von magura. 

bezeichnung: hs 33

die beläge sind rot. ich habe den mech in verdacht, dass er mir standard beläge draufgemacht hat, denn der hat noch nie ein trial bike gesehen.

danke für die antworten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)

Dann werden es wohl die roten Magura BelÃ¤ge sein, die Mist sind.


----------



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

hab noch schwarze zu hause, sind die besser?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)

Nein, Magura BelÃ¤ge taugen nicht zum Trialen. Am besten Du besorgst dir welche von Trialfirmen (Siehe www.trialmarkt.de)
Am besten sagst Du uns noch welchen Rahmen Du hast, welche Felge und welches Brems Setup (booster? Also der BÃ¼gel oben auf Bremsen, damit sich nichts verbiegt)


----------



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

hey,

der rahmen ist vom echo 20" modell.
die felgen sind stark angerauht (bis aufs alu) und von echo
auch die bremsklemmen sind von echo.


----------



## TRAILER (7. April 2009)

bremse und oder handkraft zu schwach. so weiter machen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)

Bei den Teilen mÃ¼sste es wirklich an den BelÃ¤gen liegen.
Ich denke mittelharte bis harte BelÃ¤ge sollten bei starkes Flexung am besten sein (wobei die StÃ¤rke der Flexung nichts damit zu tu hat, ob schon der Lack weg ist, man flext, bzw. rauht ja immer direkt das Alu der Felge an)
TryAll BelÃ¤ge haben bisher immer einen guten Dienst erwiesen.


----------



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

was ist der jeweilige vorteil und nachteil von weichen bzw. mittelharten, bzw harten belägen?

welche empfehlt ihr vom trialshop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)

Weich:
FÃ¼r nicht so stark angeflexte Felgen, nutzen sich schneller ab, Druckpunkt ist etwas weicher.
Hart dementsprechend das Gegenteil.

TryAll ist eine gute LÃ¶sung, am besten wÃ¤ren natÃ¼rlich Coust BelÃ¤ge, die Du z.B. bei Heatsinkbikes.com aus England bestellen kannst


----------



## Chief Julio (7. April 2009)

und wegen der blockierkraft? gibt es da grosse unterschiede?


----------



## Michamant (7. April 2009)

EY... Coust Beläge drauf Felge frisch flexen brake booster benutzen und die Bremsbeläge zur Felge richtig einstelln dann passt doch alles ...-.-!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2009)

Das wÃ¤re die stark komprimierte und einzig wahre LÃ¶sung


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. April 2009)

ich würde keine Tryall beläge mit ner Echo felge fahren....


----------



## curry4king (8. April 2009)

try-all oder coust beläge kriegste beide bei jan

dann müssen die beläge auch richtig komplett aufliegen beim bremsen
brake-booster montieren

die try-all´s sind ein bisschen härter halten somit noch nen bissel länger als die coust

die coust haben auf meiner felge (viz) ne größere Bremsleistung

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> die try-all´s sind ein bisschen härter halten somit noch nen bissel länger als die coust



kann ich so nicht gestätigen. Bin die blauen und die roten bloxx gefahren an der magura und nun cousts an der V.

Die bloxx waren nach einer saison um die hälfte kürzer. Die cousts hab ich am winteranfang auf 2mm belag runtergrschliffen weil sie mir zu dick waren. Von den 2mm sind jetzt min. noch 1,95mm da.

Nur weil i-was weicher ist heisst das noch lang nicht das der verschleiss größer ist.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. April 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Nur weil i-was weicher ist heisst das noch lang nicht das der verschleiss größer ist.



???

woran liegts denn dann ??? du fährt wahrscheinlich zu wenig


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2009)

Kurze frage, warum verschleißen die Bloxx dann schneller als die cousts obwohl sie mindestens genauso hart sind? 

Weiches material ist nicht gleich weiches material. Es gibt so viele verschiedene kunststoffe, da kann es auch mal gut möglich sein, dass ein weicherer Kunststoff geringere Abnutzungseigenschaften aufweist. 

Ich denke nich das ich zu wenig fahre. jeden tag oder jeden 2. ne stunde und am WE auch mal 3-4stunden 

Köln wird schön...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. April 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> KÃ¶ln wird schÃ¶n...



Denn es wird eine Menge Klappse auf den Hinterkopf geben!


----------



## curry4king (8. April 2009)

meine coust beläge sind weicher als die try-alls (grün)
bei jan steht bei denen auch mittelweich


----------



## duro e (8. April 2009)

also meine gelben tryall sind nach 4monaten kein bisschen abgefahren , aber ist doch auch alles wurscht , sonst geht die diskussion wieder los , jeder fährt was ihm gefällt , der eine weiche der andere harte beläge , wie es halt bei jedem gut bremst .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> meine coust beläge sind weicher als die try-alls (grün)
> bei jan steht bei denen auch mittelweich



du hast deine coust beläge von jan 

die sind totaler schrott


----------



## locdog (9. April 2009)

coust belage sind etwa gleich so weich wie die roten bloxx dennoch muss ich sagen das die coust langer halten, obwohl die roten auch seeehr lange bei mir halten


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

mein Cousts nutzen sich auch ziemlich langsam ab


----------



## curry4king (9. April 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> du hast deine coust beläge von jan
> 
> die sind totaler schrott



wie kannst du denn beurteilen ob die schrott sind....Dass muss ich doch schließlich beurteilen
bei mir ziehen die halt nunma besser als die try-all´s auf viz felge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

hmm, ich hab die auch an ziemlich vielen Felgen getestet , war nicht sehr toll -> Lebensgefährlich , hätte einfach nur nicht gedacht das sie überhaupt gut bremsen können.
naja wenn du damit dein spaß hast , ist ja gut  bei mir kommen sie jedenfalls nichtmehr ran^^


----------



## Ray (9. April 2009)

Diese intersubjektiv nicht nachprüfbaren Verallgemeinerungsthesen schaden der Qualität des Forums. Wenn jemand unbedingt seine Felgen/Beläge-Testreihe zum Besten geben will und Attribute wie "lebensgefährlich" benutzt erwarte ich, dass ebenso etwas über die Flexung (Winkel, Tiefe, Trennscheibe), die exakte Bremsklotzmontage (am besten mit Bild) und sonstige Hilfsmittel (Bitumen, Cola) geschrieben wird.

Ansonsten kann nicht zwischen Unterschieden beim Material oder simpler Unfähigkeit bei der Montage bzw. Flexung unterschieden werden.


----------



## Chief Julio (10. April 2009)

da ich aus der schweiz bin verzichte ich, von einem deutschen händler ware zu beziehen.

da gibts aber auch einen shop in der schweiz, der verkauft zwar keine try all (im moment nicht verfügbar) aber welche von echo in den farben grün rot und weiss. was haltet ihr von denen? ist schon jemand mit echo bremsklötzen gefahren?


----------



## Chief Julio (13. April 2009)

noch ne frage:

mir sind bei einem kleinen sturz die hydraulikschläuche gerissen. wie bessssssssssssssssssssscccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhh
kann auch nur mir passieren.

was für eine DOT- bremsflüssigkeit brauche ich?
(Magura HS-33)

danke


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. April 2009)

ist nicht schlimm passiert mir auch zu oft,
für ne magura hs33 nimmst du am besten das MaguraÖl alternativ kannst du auch Gabelöl,NähmaschinenÖl oder wasser nehmen, ich weiß jetz nicht was davon am besten ist,
hast du das befüllungskit?


----------



## JP Trialer (13. April 2009)

DOT auf keinen fall nehmen.

Die Magura Bremse funktioniert mit (Mineral-)Ölen und nicht mit Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT).

Ich würde schon das Royal Blood nehmen da es un empfindlich ist (wetter, temperatur und son zeug )


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. April 2009)

Pack Wasser rein und die hast die Bremse sogar verbessert durch den Sturz


----------



## Chief Julio (13. April 2009)

WASSER!?! 

seid ihr sicher?

@ zoo control:


was habe ich verbessert?


----------



## Trialstriker (13. April 2009)

meine mitfahrer und meine person haben auch wasser drin mit einem kleinen schluck türschlossenteiser ( noch wegen den temperaturen von vor ein paar monaten ). geht wunderbar und das schöne dünnflüssige wasser flutscht nur so durch die leitung und der bremsflüssigkeitswechsel ist auch viel billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (13. April 2009)

Federgabelöl kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hatte mal vom Motorex ne Ladung 7,5W Gabelöl drin und das wurde fühlbar durch das Bremsen komprimiert und die Bremse wurde allgemein ziemlich langsam beim Auf- und Zumachen.

Deswegen würde ich normales Magura RoyalBlood empfehlen. Das wurde ja speziell für diesen Einsatzbereich entwickelt.

In nem Englischen Forum hab ich jetzt auch mal von ner Emulsion aus Wasser und Öl gelesen. Also etwa Einen Teil (Magura-)Öl auf 4-5 Teile Wasser geben und dazu einen Schuss Spüli geben, damit sich Öl und Wasser verbinden. Wollte das bei Gelegenheit demnächst auch mal ausprobieren....


----------



## Ray (13. April 2009)

Warum versucht ihr ein Problem zu lösen, das überhaupt nicht existiert ?!

Bei Wasser kann es zur Verdunstung kommen. Gerade bei den schönen schwarzen Plastikschläuchen geht das im Sommer relativ schnell. Außerdem ist die korrosive Wirkung von Wasser auf die Bauteile in Geber- und Nehmerkolben auch unklar!

Tenside (Spüli) erhöhen die Viskosität der so entstehenden Emulsion sehr stark. Das fürt zu einem deutlichen Nachteil ggü. Royal Blood.

Magura Royal Blood  ist zwar nicht ganz billig, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck sehr gut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. April 2009)

Chief Julio schrieb:


> @ zoo control:
> 
> 
> was habe ich verbessert?



Wenn Du nun sowieso entlÃ¼ften musst, kannst Du direkt Wasser benutzen->Bremse verbessert

Verdunstung etc.:
Ich bin das Ganze an die zwei Jahre gefahren, und hatte nie Luft im System.
Selbst wenn, lieber 1-2mal im Jahr kostenlos entlÃ¼ften, als mit teurem Ãl rumsauen.
Bauteile der Bremse werden nicht angegriffen, auch wenn es eig. logisch wÃ¤re.
Hatte in den zwei Jahren nie Probleme damit, bin jeden Tag gefahren und die Bremse hat nur Ã¤uÃerlich etwas Flugrost bekommen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. April 2009)

bei meinem bruder ist der bremsschlacuh gerissen , da ist wasserdampf rausgekommen


----------



## Chief Julio (13. April 2009)

wo ist denn bei der hs-33 die stelle um öl nachzufüllen?

und wie schon weiter oben beim doppelpost von mir gefragt:

was haltet ihr von echo bremsbelägen?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. April 2009)

Chief Julio schrieb:


> wo ist denn bei der hs-33 die stelle um öl nachzufüllen?
> 
> und wie schon weiter oben beim doppelpost von mir gefragt:
> 
> was haltet ihr von echo bremsbelägen?





1: oben am Hebel an der Schraube, und unten am Kolben


es steht hier schon soviel zu den Echo belägen, lass einfach die finger davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (14. April 2009)

@Chief Julio,

lese dir diesen Thread mal durch dann weißt du schon mal das wichtigste 
übers entlüften.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373911

wichtig dabei ist, sauber und ruhig zu arbeiten.
(nach meiner Meinung mit zwei Spritzen)


----------

